# Smart vent or similar prodcut



## derick chow (May 24, 2014)

*Smart vent or similar product*

Has anyone done this as a retrofit on an existing roof? We discovered after the roof was finished that the soffit vents where completely for show. It seems as though i would have to lift the first 2 maybe 3 rows of singles.

We opened them up and dug out the insulation only to find that they are blocked in completely. There are also no gable ends at all.

I was also contemplating lower mushroom vents to bring air in on the rear of the house.

Does anyone have any more efficient or attractive suggestions.

Thanks in advance


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

This can be installed above the blockage but low enough to do the job;http://www.airvent.com/professional/products/intake-theedge.shtml:thumbup:


----------

